# The Labrador Thread



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

We all know Labradors are the best dogs in the World. Intelligent, sensitive, attractive, loving, protective of their family. Wonderful company.

They're also fascinating animal, with their webbed feet for swimming, water repellent costs, natural scenting and tracking ability.

So show us your Lab.

Here's Lemmy to start things off.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2017)

We only ever had one lab..im sorry to say he got put down as he liked to bite people ...
As i was one of his victims ive never cared for them..

My sister has had about 5 of them mostely chocolate and they have been ok..fat buggers but that's her and hubby over feeding


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2017)

We had a Lab called Scott, when I was a kid. I don't have pictures of him to hand. My Dad had a black Lab called Rajah who went to work with him. Gran called the dog Roger, but with a Norfolk Accent, sounded the same


----------



## cisamcgu (2 Jul 2017)

We board guide-dogs, so we have had about 15 lab and lab/retriever cross over the years ... perfect pooches


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

People over the road from me have 2 x German Shepherd guide dog brood bitches. That are lovely dogs, great temperament.

One of the few mongrels I'd ever consider would be the German Sheprador...


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> People over the road from me have 2 x German Shepherd guide dog brood bitches. That are lovely dogs, great temperament.
> 
> One of the few mongrels I'd ever consider would be the German Sheprador...
> 
> View attachment 359938


I used to have a black Lab/Shepherd cross, he was a nightmare. Lost count of the number of people/other dogs he bit including jumping through the (closed) front window to bite the Gas Meter reader who'd had the temerity to open the external box to do his job.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2017)

I saw one of these the other day.





I haven't seen one in ages. Every penny counts it said on the box,so i put 10p in.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jul 2017)

My Labrador is pretty cool


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw one of these the other day.
> View attachment 359944
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one in ages. Every penny counts it said on the box,so i put 10p in.


My old local pub (The Magazine Hotel, sadly demolished now) paid for 3 guide dogs and had the official photographs proudly displayed in the pub.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

Today; on holibobs. Crashed under the table


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> People over the road from me have 2 x German Shepherd guide dog brood bitches. That are lovely dogs, great temperament.
> 
> One of the few mongrels I'd ever consider would be the German Sheprador...
> 
> View attachment 359938



There's a couple near me who have one of those. It's fecking horrible!! They let it walk off the lead to intimidate people and other dogs. According to reports,it's bitten a few people but every time it does the owner pays them off to keep it quiet. The other day they drove past me in their car,with the monster's head hanging out the open window. It took a snap at me,like it does with anyone who gets near their car. One thing's for certain. If the monster bites me i wont be accepting a payoff,the fecker will be off to the doggie knackers yard.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jul 2017)

These are my mates but I'd have a lab in a heartbeat if our JR wasn't the jealous type 


This was Bruce. Sadly he got loose and ran across a main road at 18 months and wasn't able to be saved. He was a tremendous dog and I felt his loss like I would my own 



Then they got Angus here. Angus now has the life of riley as they moved up to Orkney a couple of years ago


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

Spaniels are lovely dogs, but too small. Lemmy comes in the pub with me and no one titters - anything smaller than that would earn quiet comments of, "Aaarr, that Drago feller, I think he's turned a bit fruity, like. Minced in 'ere with a cat on a lead, and Betty from the shop reckons he wears after shave too."


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jul 2017)

I wonder how they'd feel about a Chihuahua/Jack Russell cross my mate has.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I wonder how they'd feel about a Chihuahua/Jack Russell cross my mate has.
> View attachment 359985


Cute dog. You can see both the Chihuahua and Jack Russell in him/her.


----------



## Welsh wheels (2 Jul 2017)

My aunt used to have a black lab that would circle you for about 10 minutes and growl at you. After the 10 minutes, she would turn into a big softy and would play with you for ages.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jul 2017)

Patch obviously isn't a lab, but he would play with any that he sees so does that count?


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

Those you you with boy Labs, do you find that they are randy old goats? The slightest whiff of a lady dog and Lemmy is making a bee line for them. Once the 2 lady shepherds from across the road were out and 18+ stone of me was water skiing across the tarmac as Lemmy dragged me over so he could have a sniff.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Those you you with boy Labs, do you find that they are randy old goats? The slightest whiff of a lady dog and Lemmy is making a bee line for them. Once the 2 lady shepherds from across the road were out and 18+ stone of me was water skiing across the tarmac as Lemmy dragged me over so he could have a sniff.


You need two of these


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> We only ever had one lab..im sorry to say he got put down as he liked to bite people ...
> As i was one of his victims ive never cared for them..
> 
> My sister has had about 5 of them mostely chocolate and they have been ok..fat buggers but that's her and hubby over feeding





meta lon said:


> We only ever had one lab..im sorry to say he got put down as he liked to bite people ...
> As i was one of his victims ive never cared for them..
> 
> My sister has had about 5 of them mostely chocolate and they have been ok..fat buggers but that's her and hubby over feeding





meta lon said:


> We only ever had one lab..im sorry to say he got put down as he liked to bite people ...
> As i was one of his victims ive never cared for them..
> 
> My sister has had about 5 of them mostely chocolate and they have been ok..fat buggers but that's her and hubby over feeding





Don't chocolate labs melt in hot sun


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

I'd have trouble breeding from him if I did that.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd have trouble breeding from him if I did that.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

The only thing mine drags me across the pavement for is crushed chips.


----------



## FishFright (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd have trouble breeding from him if I did that.



Phew thats a from , had me worried there for a moment .


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2017)

The other thing with Labs is their insatiable hunger. Ani all, mineral, or vegetable, if they can get to it they'll eat it. Lemmy is a big lad and stands up in the kitchen, and takes his time looking around for food to steal. 

He's big for a lab, and quite tall. We keep him at 75lbs and weigh his food out so he doesn't get podgy.


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2017)

Had a choc one called Cadbury through teens, lovely dog, greedy (but not a thief)

Parents had a black one, Dixi, big bugger, daft and sweet...oh and greedy!


----------



## Cubist (2 Jul 2017)




----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2017)

Need any help with those sausages??


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2017)

A Labrador in close proximity to food. Now there's a surprise!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Jul 2017)

"Our" Molly. April 2002 to 7th November 2016.

Absolutely lovely dog, never aggressive with anyone or any other dog, not a bad bone in her body. Had a disc slip in her spine at the age of three and was paralysed in back end. A lot of patience and assistance with a hydro therapy pool got her back to about 80% usage, and she then "waddled" on for nearly another 12 years.

Miss her terribly, as does Jess, our 13 year old Collie.

RIP Molls.


----------



## kakif (17 Mar 2021)

Labrador is a very well-adjusted dog breed and a great friend. Very smart. I love them so much.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

Here's Lemmy (closest the camera) with Stella, his new girlfriend.







Here he is queueing for a bacon roll.






Here is is with his beloved Mini D.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2021)

My lockdown hiking buddy, not sure whether it's the walking or the food she loves more, will eat absolutely anything!


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

@potsy she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (18 Mar 2021)

Alfred!


----------



## Willd (18 Mar 2021)

Half a Labrador, not sure which half though


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Mar 2021)

jonnysnorocket said:


> View attachment 579192
> 
> 
> Alfred!


Looks like that snotrocket went a bit wrong


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

I’d love a Labrador or a retriever of similar stamp. Sadly we discovered that our daughter seems to be mildly allergic to dogs; we’re not entirely sure if it’s breed-specific or all dogs but she does react to my parents’ black lab and our friends’ two retriever types.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

Lemmy reminding me it's almost time to walk to school to collect Mini D. I swear he has a built in clock.






The eagle eyed will note his shiny new Pit Pat on his collar, the doggie equivalent of a Fitbit.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Lemmy reminding me it's almost time to walk to school to collect Mini D. I swear he has a built in clock.
> 
> View attachment 579237
> 
> ...


How are you getting with his new electronic Garmin? ( can't remember the real name ).


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

As you all know we have a Cocker Spaniel and you have already guessed that I am besotted with her. She is a wonderful dog with not an ounce of malice in her. The only drawback is her nose. If she sniffs a squirrel or any other wild animal, she will follow her nose and be off until she decides to come back, which is why I never let her loose in woods or open places I don't trust. 
She will be 3 years old in May and couldn't imagine my life without her now.
I know this isn't Labrador related but, as dog lovers, I hope you will forgive me.


----------



## siadwell (18 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> I’d love a Labrador or a retriever of similar stamp. Sadly we discovered that our daughter seems to be mildly allergic to dogs; we’re not entirely sure if it’s breed-specific or all dogs but she does react to my parents’ black lab and our friends’ two retriever types.


Labradoodle? Personality of a lab with the intelligence and hypoallergenic coat of a standard poodle.


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Mar 2021)

In support of another thread

we don’t have a dog...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2021)

jonnysnorocket said:


> View attachment 579192
> 
> 
> Alfred!




Sorry, not the best images, but we used to have a Border Collie that loved the mud
(95- 05)











*EDIT @ 17:16*

He was even cuter, as a pup!
(Jack)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2021)

True?


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2021)

And so the merry go round perhaps starts again.
Our Jake had to be euthanised a month or so ago and while we miss him, we've grown to like a not smelly garden...and house. 
But a dog lover is a condition you have for life and the desire never really goes away...I even considered adopting my DILs staffie who simply isn't getting on with their other dog and it's getting messy and slightly dangerous with with kids....but it's a staffie and while I'm ambivalent about them, my wife isn't keen so that was that.
So now she hadps seen an advert for a labrador pup reasonably locally....£1400.
1400 ....but I can see it happening once lockdown is over.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> How are you getting with his new electronic Garmin? ( can't remember the real name ).


Its pretty good, broadly like a human fit bit or garmin but without the mapping. A typical day...






He'll get another half hour walk later. He does a fair few miles because if I go anywhere he goes with me, unless I'm on the bike. Ive even slipped on my sunglasses and taken him into Boots - had anyone asked, which they didn't, I was going to say he was an assistance dog. He played along with the ruse so well that no one challenged us.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> And so the merry go round perhaps starts again.
> Our Jake had to be euthanised a month or so ago and while we miss him, we've grown to like a not smelly garden...and house.
> But a dog lover is a condition you have for life and the desire never really goes away...I even considered adopting my DILs staffie who simply isn't getting on with their other dog and it's getting messy and slightly dangerous with with kids....but it's a staffie and while I'm ambivalent about them, my wife isn't keen so that was that.
> So now she hadps seen an advert for a labrador pup reasonably locally....£1400.
> 1400 ....but I can see it happening once lockdown is over.


I can't understand why puppies are so expensive or is it just an English thing? When I was young, in the 50s and 60s, puppies were given away as no one in its right mind would even contemplate charging. 
The world has certainly changed a lot and everything seem to have monetary value nowadays, sad I say.


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Mar 2021)

Why is this not in the Pets threads anyway?


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

siadwell said:


> Labradoodle? Personality of a lab with the intelligence and hypoallergenic coat of a standard poodle.


Yeah, the poo.../....doodle crosses are on the list, but they don’t half command a premium for mongrels.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

Exactly. Theyre mongrels. And genetics being what it is they tend to exhibit the worst traits of every breed in the mix.


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

They’re mongrels with good PR and marketing departments. It seems you can portmanteau any two breeds now and they fly off the shelves. What’s next? Germancock? Shitreiver?


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

To be fair, ive met a German Sheprador and he was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> And so the merry go round perhaps starts again.
> Our Jake had to be euthanised a month or so ago and while we miss him, we've grown to like a not smelly garden...and house.
> But a dog lover is a condition you have for life and the desire never really goes away...I even considered adopting my DILs staffie who simply isn't getting on with their other dog and it's getting messy and slightly dangerous with with kids....but it's a staffie and while I'm ambivalent about them, my wife isn't keen so that was that.
> So now she hadps seen an advert for a labrador pup reasonably locally....£1400.
> 1400 ....but I can see it happening once lockdown is over.


Persuade your wife you are doing the family a favour, take the staffie, it will be good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

kakif said:


> Labrador is a very well-adjusted dog breed and a great friend. Very smart. I love them so much.


This one isn't, tenner and its yours. Sort your own vet passport and transport.


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Persuade your wife you are doing the family a favour, take the staffie, it will be good.


They have rehomed it with an old friend of my son. The photos he (the new keeper) keeps posting just exude happiness and togetherness, its wonderful to see. It'll be a good partnership.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (18 Mar 2021)

Well we're just about to buy a Lab pup and SWMBO informs me the market rate is £2,000.....


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

A good quality pedigree lab pup from working stock is typically North of £1500 these days. I bought Lemmy as a puppy in 2013, top drawer pedigree with multiple field trials champions in every preceeding generation, and he was £500 - 8 years later and prices have gone doolally.

Wierdly though, 2 gees gets you a wonderful, finely bred lab, but some fools pay that or more for these stupid designer mongrels.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Well we're just about to buy a Lab pup and SWMBO informs me the market rate is £2,000.....


A friend of mine has just bought 2, doubt they got much change out of 3k, crazy money!


----------



## Tribansman (18 Mar 2021)

Great thread.

Our friend's Springerdor, Loki (reckon he's more lab than springer). We look after him whenever they go on holiday - we were spoilt last year as they had a month long honeymoon abroad, house felt awful when he went home.

He's ridiculously affectionate and apart from when he's on a walk or running for the ball (he has the most intense obsession with that of any dog I've ever known!) he's super chilled out. He's the perfect family dog.

Dogs, and especially labs, are just wonderful aren't they. Always amazed by how trusting they are - we don't see him for months on end, but five minutes after he arrives he's sprawled over the sofa, lapping up fuss


----------



## gbb (19 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> I can't understand why puppies are so expensive or is it just an English thing? When I was young, in the 50s and 60s, puppies were given away as no one in its right mind would even contemplate charging.
> The world has certainly changed a lot and everything seem to have monetary value nowadays, sad I say.


It's a supply and demand thing. Apparently prices doubled as the first lockdown was imminent, a lot if people were looking for companionship, a dog. Demand increases, .prices rise. .


----------



## Willd (19 Mar 2021)

More Springador thread derailment  Gizmo says hi to Loki. He's not bothered that he's a mongrel designer cross-breed. He collects balls when on his walks (at least 9 so far), loves to chase squirrels and pigeons. He's not allowed on the sofa though . He was £600 2 years ago, although I'd imagine you couldn't get one for that now.


----------



## Hicky (19 Mar 2021)

Idiots wanting pups due to being furloughed(now stuck with a dog they don't want or is eating their house as its an adolescent), pushing the amount of dog thief going on along with puppy farming.....the prices are the least of our worries.

I wouldn't buy a dog off someone I didn't either know of a friend knows and could vouch for, I'd like a lab next but the Ms is hooked on working cockers. I'd like a Chesapeake but they're difficult to train apparently(any harder than a cocker?).
Here's mine, all are trained to some level as working gundogs(the blonde one just does as she pleases if I'm honest but is no embarrassment so I'm not too bothered)......labs are born half trained and after a lifetime of training spaniels die half trained.....who wants an easy life 
I've seen some amazing labs that owners seem to have such a close bond with due to the sheer effort put into the dog...it always makes me smile. 
Anyway dog pic.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2021)

Still say the GSD is the best doggie, my Sabor was my bestist mate.


----------



## keithmac (22 Mar 2021)

Our two having a sunbathe after hooning around on the field!.

Bought a pair of Vodafone Curve GPS trackers, £20 each and £2 per month sub that clip on their harnesses. Just in case either gets spooked on a walk.


----------



## CentralCommuter (22 Mar 2021)

Here’s my Labrador. Think they lied to me.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Apr 2021)

Just joined the Labrador club, well actually Labrador/Retriever. Hopefully this bundle of fun is going to be a life changer as she is a Guide Dog puppy that we are raising for the first 14 months‘ish of her life. First night last night, which I mainly spent sleeping on the floor next to her as she is not too happy to be left alone yet. She is 7 weeks old and the cat is not impressed.


----------



## keithmac (10 Apr 2021)

She looks lovely, that'll be a testing day in 14 months time but at least you know she'll be helping others to lead a more normal life when she's gone.

All credit to you there 👏.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2021)

Lemmy on the scrounge for food with a friend of mine.






Lemmy guarding the car while I load up the boot at Tesco.





Lemmy having some fuss from my Dad.





Lemmy looking cute.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2021)

The new walking buddies I'll get to meet soon, they already love their 'sister' that I showed in a previous post. 
I see trouble ahead


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (10 Apr 2021)

A bit of chocolate there? - actually quite a lot of chocolate?


----------



## Rocky (10 Apr 2021)

potsy said:


> The new walking buddies I'll get to meet soon, they already love their 'sister' that I showed in a previous post.
> I see trouble ahead
> 
> View attachment 583234


They are gorgeous.......lots more photos needed, Potsy, please


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (10 Apr 2021)

This little chap will be joining us in 2 weeks...


----------



## Rocky (10 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> This little chap will be joining us in 2 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 583237


He looks fab - I'm so jealous. What's his name?


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (10 Apr 2021)

Rocky said:


> He looks fab - I'm so jealous. What's his name?


Ted


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> A bit of chocolate there? - actually quite a lot of chocolate?


Think it's just the lighting, I asked the same thing and was assured they were definitely black.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (10 Apr 2021)

potsy said:


> Think it's just the lighting, I asked the same thing and was assured they were definitely black.



Yep. Nothing wrong with chocolate though!


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (10 Apr 2021)

Ted on the move...


----------



## Rocky (10 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Ted on the move...
> 
> View attachment 583239


He looks to be a good lad


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Apr 2021)

Our neighbours have a Labrador, it was bonkers when a pup but now it’s been neutered and is two year old he is a lovely confident dog, really docile and if my kids were a bit older I’d look after it when they go away. My kids like dogs but not when they get excited and start doing a zoomie. Lol. 

My other neighbour would have the worst border collie ever if it was a working dog as it’s really nervous and terrified of everything, including me despite knowing each other for two years! She is fab with a tennis ball, in true collie style she will chase it till she drops and is really intelligent.
I don’t have any pictures unfortunately.


----------



## keithmac (10 Apr 2021)

Our eldest is 3 and she still does random zoomies, don't think they will grow out of to be fair!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Yep. Nothing wrong with chocolate though!


There is if you give it to Doggies, quite toxic in fact


----------



## Amanda P (11 Apr 2021)

Here’s Mr Bailey.

Despite the white bits, yes, he is a genui-wine labrador. He’s got a Kennel Club stifficate and everything. Contrary to popular belief, proper labs are allowed to have white bits, and spots on the tongue.

We’ve been together about six years now. He was with a family that had been persuaded by their granny to have a big dog, because her house was too full of little yappers. But they didn’t really want a dog at all, and neglected him. He was massively overweight and had lots of broken teeth from chewing stones from sheer boredom. They did know enough to know that he wasn’t happy, though, so he came to me via a mutual friend who runs a sort of informal dog-broking service.

I took him back there for a visit once. It was embarrassing: he couldn’t get away fast enough.

He’s probably the most popular dog in the village; all the children know him by name. He never needs to be on a lead. He travels with me and we’ve been on filming trips to many parts of Europe together.*

A true labrador, he is obsessed with fetching stuff. His never-failing method of making friends is to find a stick, ball or bottle (he can find one of these objects anywhere), place it gently at the feet of a random stranger who doesn’t appear (to him) to be otherwise occupied, step back a pace and gaze appealingly at them.

*Sadly, since Brexit, this may no longer be possible.


----------



## keithmac (11 Apr 2021)

Our eldest has a white flash down her chest, all Labrador as well!.

Nice to see Mr Bailey has had another go at a happy life 👍


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2021)

Its only the show standard that frowns upon them as a 'mismark' - as an actual breed marker theyre perfectly acceptable and would still qualify for kennel club registration.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Apr 2021)

Etty the stabrador. So chilled. A beaut of a dog.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Apr 2021)

Looking after my friend's Springerdor again today. He's a livewire outside and a cuddly, chilled lad inside. The poor mite has a tree pollen allergy though, so needs a hose down after any rural or semi rural walk!


----------



## T4tomo (16 Apr 2021)

I've quite fancied getting a Labrador, but I'm worried as a rather large proportion of their owners seem to have developed sight problems.....


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I've quite fancied getting a Labrador, but I'm worried as a rather large proportion of their owners seem to have developed sight problems.....


A couple of years ago I left my boy Lemmy with my mate Colin while we went abroad on our Hols. Colin is an old boy, but Lemmy absolutely adores him, and i know Colin loves him back, so I was confident all would be good.

Anyhoo, Colin was out walking Lemmy and the sun came out. Colin's glasses are the reactive type that darken in the sun, and a passer by commented as to how wonderfuly the Labrador guide dogs are.

When he's out for walkies Lemmy wears a harness rather than a lead (less chance of injury, less damage to fur, and it puts a big handle on his back which makes him easy to grab and control if he gets in any trouble) and Colin observed to himself that Lemmy did look rather like a guide dog while wearing it. Being a bit of a rascal Colin nipped home, got his best Roy Orbison Ray-Bans, and walked into town, whereupon he insisted in going into Boots, the bank, the newsagents, etc, with the dog and stumbled round a bit pretending to be blind. No one challenged him because they all thought it was a guide dog. When I found out I told Colin off for being naughty, and I also told Lemmy off for playing along.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (4 May 2021)

Ted is settling in


----------



## Milkfloat (5 May 2021)

My Guide Dog puppy is starting to grow, both in size and mischievousness. She seems fascinated with the power sockets under my desk and keeps unplugging me whilst I am on work calls.


----------



## potsy (5 May 2021)

Out with my friend and her Lab today, this was waiting for 'her' share of the picnic


----------



## Scaleyback (7 May 2021)

I didn't know this thread existed. . doh ! here are some of my pictures of my Lab 'Harris'


----------



## Drago (7 May 2021)

Heresy Lemmy gamely playing along while Mini D plays dollies with him.






Mini D reading to Lemmy.






Lemmy queuing for a sausage at the burger van. The chap in the van chops up the sausage and wraps it separate from my own heart attack special.






Note how on a long walk he carries his own water and a bowl (water is on the other side).


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

Dogsitting yesterday and today. Loki was a sleepy boy this morning after a particularly commited bout of fetch and an 8 mile walk first thing!


----------



## Drago (10 May 2021)

Lemmy Hairyballs relaxing after a hard day relaxing.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

Our Lab 'Harris' posing in the lake district.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2021)

Drago said:


> We all know Labradors are the best dogs in the World. Intelligent, sensitive, attractive, loving, protective of their family. Wonderful company.
> 
> They're also fascinating animal, with their webbed feet for swimming, water repellent costs, natural scenting and tracking ability.
> 
> ...


Labs rule


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Lemmy Hairyballs relaxing after a hard day relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 588111


That guy looks in need of a rest.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2021)

Gimme some sandwich!


----------



## Rocky (14 May 2021)

potsy said:


> Gimme some sandwich!
> 
> View attachment 588704


That is a fine looking lab


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2021)

potsy said:


> Gimme some sandwich!
> 
> View attachment 588704


Not a true Lab then, no 'ropes'of dribble.


----------



## keithmac (15 May 2021)

Pizza ambush..


----------



## Drago (15 May 2021)

Lemmy has had another hard day lounging around doing bugger all and is recovering with a light snooze while my oldest cat, Mrs Tibbles, joins in.


----------



## keithmac (15 May 2021)

Amber's just making sure my cheese and biscuits don't run away..


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2021)

Lemmy has been awake for a whole hour and is already knackered. Note my oldest cat, Mrs Tibbles, keeping an eye on him.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2021)

Same here, our youngest having a snooze on my lap..


----------



## gbb (17 Jun 2021)

Having lost ours to cancer earlier this year, we dicided we're probably not going to get another, small garden, I diont like dogs pee and poo on the lawn so trained him to go in one spot by the back gate but it inevitably stunk at times, took the fence down now etc etc.
But my wife keeps showing me photos of lab pups for sale...looooook  looook  

I sense prices are finally being pegged back a bit now, £1400 tops which is still an awful lot imo. If they get sub £1k...I might cave in. (Although my son has an XL Bully pup, gorgeous but it'll turn into a friendly brute...my kind of dog too)


----------



## Tribansman (1 Nov 2021)

My assistant mechanic taking a relaxed approach to his duties...


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2021)

T'was a big day for Bruce. Hes now fully jabbed up and safe for walkies in public. The 5 minutes of walking for each month of age just puts the primary school within walkies range, so Bruce has bow begun the mirning walk to school routine with me. To say he loved it is an understatement.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Just joined the Labrador club, well actually Labrador/Retriever. Hopefully this bundle of fun is going to be a life changer as she is a Guide Dog puppy that we are raising for the first 14 months‘ish of her life. First night last night, which I mainly spent sleeping on the floor next to her as she is not too happy to be left alone yet. She is 7 weeks old and the cat is not impressed.
> 
> View attachment 583004
> 
> ...



Well the time came and off she went to school for her next step in being a life changer. This is the last photo we took the evening before she was taken by the "Puppy Snatcher", the rainbow is all real. I am pleased to say the reports are that she has settled in really well.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2022)

In the meantime......
We have been looking after a couple of other dogs












and next week this bundle of fun arrives for the next 12 months or so.


----------



## benb (28 Apr 2022)

Is my Labradoodle Lyra allowed to be on this thread?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Apr 2022)

I got put off getting a Labrador when I noticed how many of their owners go blind.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2022)

benb said:


> Is my Labradoodle Lyra allowed to be on this thread?
> View attachment 642201



There is a whole lot of Labrador in her and what lovely colouring, of course she is welcome.


----------



## gbb (14 May 2022)

Digby is just over a year old now...





Boring day really, i dont do sitting round too much, sends me almost anxious inside so took him for a 3 or 4 miles walk into the old brickpits, do us both good. Marvelous and quiet, shirt off, soak uo the sun, Digby can run his heart out plus three dips into the multitude of small ponds there, cool him off.
He will sleep tonight...


----------



## gbb (25 May 2022)

Digby, just over a year old, 35kg last time we weighed him, he will be more now.
On the brick pits today, let him run free. He's not good with people or dogs, not aggressive, just far far too excitable. I want a dog to be as natural as possible, run free, explore, swim, sniff...you can see him soaking it all up, its a wonderful thing.


----------

